# Rise and Fight Cougar Fans!



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, after yesterday's fight, it looks like Bronco took his eyes off the prize a little bit. Hmmmmm. Very interesting article. 
http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nca...ed-for-wisconsin-head-coaching-job/ar-BBh7izC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't see any problems with a coach weather he is a head coach or a assistant wanting to go to another program. Weather it is for the money or to get back to where they came from is no problem. Some coaches will stagnate if they stay where they are at today and usually have to be fired to get them out of the program, usually after a number of loosing or mediocre seasons. And BYU can't be one of the easiest places to coach at with what the school requires of its student athletes. 

Where I do have a problem is when a coach takes another job and deserts the team like Colorado States Jim McElwain did to take the job at Florida. I also think that there should be restrictions on other teams going after head coaches until the whole season has ended.


----------



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't think Bronco actually applied for the job. If you look at the released applications Bronco's is just a bunch of photocopied newspaper articles, while the others are actual resumes. My guess is someone from the #firebronco crowd sent that in on his behalf.

http://www.buckys5thquarter.com/201...ch-bronco-mendenhall-dave-aranda-applications

If it was Bronco that sent news paper articles for his application that gives me a new level of respect for him. There were some real winners to choose from on that list though.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, to Roscoes credit, he had the cougs fighting hard in their bowl game yesterday............................uh,......sorry, poor choice of words. 


In all seriousness, so what if he did. Coach Whit apparently did the same thing for the Michigan job and nobody is raking him over the coals for it. Maybe Roscoe is weary of all this independence nonsense and the "fun" associated with it.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

$$$$$
Money talks.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea, looking at the submissions, someone else had to have submitted stuff. What was submitted are the pages from the BYU Football media guide. Pretty funny though. And I'm as BYU Blue as they come. Clever for sure.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like there is another position he could apply for 40 miles to the North of his present job. 

Don't laugh. Isn't that how we usually do it at the U?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

is whit going somewhere?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> is whit going somewhere?


Sitake left the U for Oregon st. The D coordinator job is open.

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/865618372/Sitake-is-leaving-the-Utes-for-Oregon-State.html


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea. That would be cute. Whit and Bronco don't get along. Not at all. So it goes.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

2full said:


> $$$$$
> Money talks.


I think Anderson is taking less money- though coaching under Barry is probably a night mare and at OSU if you go to a bowl game you are the savior. Wife probably like the weather better also.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I see Anderson hasn't signed yet- waiting on Kyle ?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I see Hill says Kyle is their coach-whats Anderson doing ?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Rats- USU is now looking for a couple of coaches- Need to go out and get quality people.


----------

